# Pearl Philharmonic or Black Swamp Carbon snare?



## halfasemitone

Hey all,

I'm got a b-day gift where I pay for half on a snare. I saw these two on sale at a local shop. Which one should I get? What are things I should consider when choosing a snare? Obviously I'm a beginner at this so the help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
halfasemitone


----------



## Lukecash12

Could you describe the types of sound you get from each. The one that sounds more crisp, and has a longer lasting sound should be the way to go.


----------



## halfasemitone

By longer do you mean sustain? So shorter would be more like the highland types of snare?


----------



## Lukecash12

Yes. I'm sorry I wasn't exactly clear. I meant sustain.

Seeing as I'm a pianist, I'm not so well educated with the different percussion brands. I just know specifics about sound quality, so I'm sorry if I couldn't help.


----------

